# HR24-100 HDMI Not working on Insignia's



## berkeezy13 (May 11, 2012)

So I've spend a whole day troubleshooting my issue on why my old and new (currently HR24-100) Directv receivers are having issues showing picture+sound via hdmi on both of my Insignia tv's. 

I get 'no signal' every time I restart the receiver. However, I can confirm that the AV standard connection works fine. And, I am able to get a perfect picture+sound from my PS3 when connecting it with the same cable and port. I also can confirm that both Insignia's are new and operate on different firmwares which are up-to-date so it's not the TVs.

I've run out of things to troubleshoot to resolve this issue. Anyone have any Ideas? Maybe this is an issue with the latest Directv software released? Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction to get this figured out.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Prolly an issue with the HDMI port..call DTV if you've tried diff cables and diff inputs then the port could be bad on the rcvr...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Are you talking about after a reboot?

Have you tried turning the power off on both of them after the reboot and turning them back on?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

wait...yeah have you toggled inputs?


----------



## berkeezy13 (May 11, 2012)

Already had DTV out today with no luck. They were the ones who switched out the old receiver for the new one, but still seeing the 'no signal screen'. I'd be shocked if both receivers had a bad hdmi port.

I've tried switching the cables and hdmi ports with no luck. And, I've tried restarting along with turning on/off both the receiver and tv, still nothing. I actually get the blue startup screen and see the 1/2 step screen before it gives me the 'no signal' message. You can also cancel out manually adjusting the resolution so that both receiver/tv are matching, tried that too. I can confirm there's no way it can be the TV because I've tested the receiver on 2 tv's, but unfortunately both are Insignia's and got the same results.

I'm running out of ideas and this has even got DTV stumped as I'm awaiting a solution from them still.....


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

berkeezy13 said:


> Already had DTV out today with no luck. They were the ones who switched out the old receiver for the new one, but still seeing the 'no signal screen'. I'd be shocked if both receivers had a bad hdmi port.
> 
> I've tried switching the cables and hdmi ports with no luck. And, I've tried restarting along with turning on/off both the receiver and tv, still nothing. I actually get the blue startup screen and see the 1/2 step screen before it gives me the 'no signal' message. You can also cancel out manually adjusting the resolution so that both receiver/tv are matching, tried that too. I can confirm there's no way it can be the TV because I've tested the receiver on 2 tv's, but unfortunately both are Insignia's and got the same results.
> 
> I'm running out of ideas and this has even got DTV stumped as I'm awaiting a solution from them still.....


Um, you have been testing HDMI cables, receivers, and TVs. Do you know for sure there isn't a problem in your coax from your dish, switch, or SWM? What makes me think the problem is there is that switching the HDMI cables and receivers is not getting results, nor did switching TVs.


----------



## berkeezy13 (May 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, not the coax cables or dish. DTV came and installed new coax cable, made some adjustments to the dish and receiving strong signal. TVs in other rooms (non-HD) are working fine too. Finding it really hard to find the solution...I think we've pretty much canceled out all Hardware, thinking it's pointing to software/firmware compliance from DTV at this point. Checked with Insignia and confirmed the firmware is up-to-date on my TVs...


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

berkeezy13 said:


> Unfortunately, not the coax cables or dish. DTV came and installed new coax cable, made some adjustments to the dish and receiving strong signal. TVs in other rooms (non-HD) are working fine too. Finding it really hard to find the solution...I think we've pretty much canceled out all Hardware, thinking it's pointing to software/firmware compliance from DTV at this point. Checked with Insignia and confirmed the firmware is up-to-date on my TVs...


Only thing left then is an HDMI handshake problem. The HDMI cable that comes with the Directv boxes is a 1.3, you might try a 1.4 to see if it would please the Insignia TVs. You do have the HDMI port on your TVs selected as the input port? Just out of curiosity you might try the component ports or composite ports just to see if the TVs will recognize the Directv receiver under any configuration.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

berkeezy13 said:


> ........I think we've pretty much canceled out all Hardware, thinking it's pointing to software/firmware compliance from DTV at this point. Checked with Insignia and confirmed the firmware is up-to-date on my TVs...


This may provide helpful information:

www.consumeraffairs.com Insignia(Best Buy) TV

Best wishes!


----------



## berkeezy13 (May 11, 2012)

Component connection not working either, but Composite connection is working...assuming Composite connection is working because it's not in HD?


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

berkeezy13 said:


> Component connection not working either, but Composite connection is working...assuming Composite connection is working because it's not in HD?


Interesting, what happens when you play a HD station over Composite?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

berkeezy13 said:


> So I've spend a whole day troubleshooting my issue on why my old and new (currently HR24-100) Directv receivers are having issues showing picture+sound via hdmi on both of my Insignia tv's.
> 
> I get 'no signal' every time I restart the receiver. However, I can confirm that the AV standard connection works fine. And, I am able to get a perfect picture+sound from my PS3 when connecting it with the same cable and port. I also can confirm that both Insignia's are new and operate on different firmwares which are up-to-date so it's not the TVs.
> 
> I've run out of things to troubleshoot to resolve this issue. Anyone have any Ideas? Maybe this is an issue with the latest Directv software released? Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction to get this figured out.


Try this: Insignia.JustAnswer.com


----------



## berkeezy13 (May 11, 2012)

The receiver plays just fine when on Composite, it lets you know that you are viewing with standard (no HD) settings. I'm able to see channels such as ESPNUHD just fine though. It's all great as a temporary fix, but really need to get the hdmi (HD) back up and working again.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm not sure I follow why you think it cannot be the Insignia TVs. If they are both new and neither work with a Directv DVR, then it can easly be the TV's, especially being that brand. Try the Directv boxes on another TV. 

HDMI problems still exist these days and companies are still making some products that don't meet spec's. If the TV's are new then it could be either Insignia or Directv will need to update something. But yeah, I have a extremely low opinion of Insignia TV's and half the time the same model is built by different companies, using different parts.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Robert L said:


> I'm not sure I follow why you think it cannot be the Insignia TVs. If they are both new and neither work with a Directv DVR, then it can easly be the TV's, especially being that brand. Try the Directv boxes on another TV.
> 
> HDMI problems still exist these days and companies are still making some products that don't meet spec's. If the TV's are new then it could be either Insignia or Directv will need to update something. But yeah, I have a extremely low opinion of Insignia TV's and half the time the same model is built by different companies, using different parts.


Exactly, which is one of the reasons I suggested trying a 1.4 HDMI cable. Who knows what specs those Insignia TVs were built to? You and I are pretty much thinking the same thing. I was trying to be nice about it. I think he has proven it is not the Directv box, dish, or the connection from the dish so the only thing left is the TV. Kind of like Sears Kenmore appliances. You never know who is building them this month.


----------



## berkeezy13 (May 11, 2012)

Sorry all, I should have been a little more informative about the Insignia TVs being new...I mean they are newer in that I bought them less than a year ago. I've had Directv with same receiver HR21 hooked up for almost a year now with the same cables (1.3 hdmi) with no problems until this past week which is when it all of a sudden started to give me the 'no signal' message. Also, I mentioned that I tested the hdmi cables and ports from the TVs with my PS3 and I have picture+sound perfectly. That's pretty much why I canceled out the TVs being the issue here. Even the Directv techs that were here yesterday said the same thing, why would the PS3 work but not the receiver?

I'll try and see if I can locate a (1.4 hdmi) cable and give that a shot just to clear that up as well.

I really appreciate all the feedback and help I've been getting from all. I'm taking in everything I get and hopefully get this figured out soon.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

berkeezy13 said:


> Sorry all, I should have been a little more informative about the Insignia TVs being new...I mean they are newer in that I bought them less than a year ago. I've had Directv with same receiver HR21 hooked up for almost a year now with the same cables (1.3 hdmi) with no problems until this past week which is when it all of a sudden started to give me the 'no signal' message. Also, I mentioned that I tested the hdmi cables and ports from the TVs with my PS3 and I have picture+sound perfectly. That's pretty much why I canceled out the TVs being the issue here. Even the Directv techs that were here yesterday said the same thing, why would the PS3 work but not the receiver?
> 
> I'll try and see if I can locate a (1.4 hdmi) cable and give that a shot just to clear that up as well.
> 
> I really appreciate all the feedback and help I've been getting from all. I'm taking in everything I get and hopefully get this figured out soon.


Its called HDMI handshake and the HR24 isn't doing it with your TV where the PS3 is. There is something different between that HR24 box and the HR21 you had working before. If the 1.4 HDMI cable won't correct it your only other choice is to go back to an older Directv receiver that will.

Just had another thought. Since your TV will see the PS3, will the PS3 see the Directv box? If that is possible maybe there is a way to run the HR24 through the PS3 and then to the TV.


----------



## berkeezy13 (May 11, 2012)

Ok, so I've canceled out the v1.4 cable, didn't work. I decided to take the receiver over to a buddy of mine's house who also has directv and tested it with his Toshiba and got the 'no signal' screen on his TV as well. I think this really makes it clear that it's the receiver. What are the chances of this being an issue with 2 receivers, very interesting. Hopefully getting another receiver that's actually working will be the answer!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Do your tv's support all resolutions? I believe a lot people have tv's that don't support one of the resolutions, like 480i, or 480p, can't remember which one. Make sure your supported res screen didnt get changed accidentally.


----------



## berkeezy13 (May 11, 2012)

Fixed! The problem was a bad receiver. DTV tech hooked up a brand new receiver and all is working fine now. 

We are going to go with the reasoning behind the original receiver going bad was due to our power being shut off the week prior. And, the 2nd receiver was just a bad receiver to begin with. Not sure how else to explain why/how this would happen to two different receivers.


----------

